# Seeking Red Honey



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

I always thought it was toxic, and in higher doses, deadly. Not sure the buzz would be worth the vomiting and the seizures....

http://www.zmescience.com/other/feature-post/mad-honey-deli-bal/

I'll stick with wine.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a lot of yellow poplar around here and the honey I usually extract in late May or June has a reddish shade to it. It's not toxic like the rhododendron honey is supposed to be, it has a very good flavor. A commercial beek near here had several barrels of red honey a couple of years back, supposedly from yellow poplar.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

GaryG74 said:


> I have a lot of yellow poplar around here and the honey I usually extract in late May or June has a reddish shade to it. It's not toxic like the rhododendron honey is supposed to be, it has a very good flavor. A commercial beek near here had several barrels of red honey a couple of years back, supposedly from yellow poplar.


I agree. The tulip poplar honey definitely has a red tinge to it. I get most of my honey from tulip poplar and the taste is outstanding IMO. Others love it too . 
It is really too bad that the dark color detracts from the desirability of tulip poplar honey.


----------

